# Ĉu iu sukcesigis instali la esperantan ligvon en Gentoo?

## qdii

Mi estas komencanto kaj mi volas havi la esperantan kiel principa lingvo en Gentoo.

Mia problemo estas tio: 

kiam mi metas eo_EO en la slipero “locale.gen”

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost qdii # sed "/\(^#\|^$\)/d" /etc/locale.gen 
> 
> es_ES UTF-8
> ...

 

Generiĝi la lingvojn malsukcesas kaj li resendas a mi tian eraron:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost qdii # locale-gen 
> 
>  * Generating 4 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs
> ...

 

Iu eble povas helpi min?

----------

